# Borel Cocktail Watch - Ernest Borel



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

This is one or the more interesting vintage watches I've acquired over the years. The Borel Cocktail by Ernest Borel. The kaleidoscope dial is unique to this Borel model series, as far as I know. The one in the collection has a movement marked "Ernest Borel Seventeen Jewel 401 Swiss Unadjusted". Dial marked Borel Cocktail 'Model E. Depose'(I believe) 'Swiss Patent'. Case is gold plated and 26mm square(not counting the lugs or crown). Exhibition back and manual wind.

Has anyone else found one of these? It is a favorite of mine and costed a good bit, since it had been recently serviced when acquired. I liked it, because it has an uncommon square watch case and dark dial. Most of them are round cased. 

Photos of mine to follow, but here is a YouTube video(not mine and I claim no ownership of video) showing the unique dial.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Seen one before but the guy was asking too much for it. Interesting pieces.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I've never seen a men's square one. There is a ladies square one for sale near me for about *£*75


----------



## alexlawson (Aug 12, 2018)

gimli said:


> Seen one before but the guy was asking too much for it. Interesting pieces.


 Thank you, gimli!



Roddyjb said:


> I've never seen a men's square one. There is a ladies square one for sale near me for about *£*75


 That tapered flex band does make it look like a ladies watch indeed. That Borel needs a proper black leather strap and gold-plated buckle, then you'll have something nice. The difference in gold-tone of the case and band is a dead giveaway that it is all wrong.


----------

